# gcc compile error



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 28, 2010)

i want to create a litlle program on C from my scool.So i wrote the code on a file named test.c.
gcc test.c but i take this error.

```
gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory
```
What is missing???I use gcc45


----------

